# Nederlanders??



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Zijn er Nederlanders op dit forum?

Wordt een beetje flauw van al dat engels 

Laat me maar weten, of stuur een pb


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Ja, hier ook uit Nederland!


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 15, 2013)

Hier ook!


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Zijn er hier toch meer Nederlanders dan ik dacht....


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Ik kom ook uit nedeland ik pm je wel effe


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

Hier ook!

Zullen we een Nederlands hoekje maken?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Prima


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

op depersonalisatie.nl zitten alleen maar nederlanders, niet zo druk als hier. Maar een mooi groepje


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Ja daar zit ik ook op . 
Alleen moet ik wel zeggen dat er weinig positieve dingen op staan en daar word ik alleen maar angstig van


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

ja iedereen wel, maar je moet niet de hele dag op dat forum zitten, dp/dr bestaat al tig jaren, en het zal ook wel tig jaren duren voordat het geneesbaar is.

in de tussen tijd, gewoon je leven lijden.

rTMS heeft sommige geholpen, en is een optie


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha ja weet ik maar nu lukt me dat effe net omdat me dp extreem is. Ik ben er ook vanaf geweest en ik heb ook tijdje gehad dat heel erg op de achtergrond was. 
Maar nu is het weer extreem Pff verschrikkelijk.

Ik ga dat zeker als optie houden ja.

Hoe doe jij dat gewoon doorgaan.


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

vallen en opstaan klooien, een lach en een traan. sporten. praten. werken. etc.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Pff zwaar hè .
Hoelang heb je er nu last van. 
En heb je san nog steeds dat e er continu elke seconde van de dag mee bezig bent ?


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Ik wil ook wel meedoen hier ;-) ...


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

ik ook wel hoor!

Wat helpt jullie allemaal?

Tips and Tricks zeer welkom!

Medicijnen die werken?

Wat werkt averechts ?


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

dpdr jij bent rico of niet ?

Wat mij de eerste keer heeft geholpen is accepteren, afleiding, door gaan met mijn leven, zo mijn mogelijk o de forums tien ik minder bang was,hyperven, homeopathische druppels ,ctg

dat was het werk hihi

maar ik denk dat het begin van mijn genezing begon met accepteren.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Ik word nu alleen zo gek van dat continu het gevoel alsof je te bewust ben van jezelf zo dood eng. 
Ik kom er niet uit.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

is Vlaanderen ook goed of moet het eerst geannexeerd worden?


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Ha, nee hoor, welkom timzie!

Klets maar lekker mee!

Hoe is het met jou? Heb je er ook chronisch last van?

Ik heb er nu al jaaaaaaren last van, ik kom er niet aan uit.

Medicijnen helpen ook niet.

Groetjes!


----------



## Peter3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Weet iemand misschien wat er met de website depersonalisatie.nl is gebeurd: Deze website is voor onbepaalde tijd gesloten

Ik heb hier geen mail over gehad.

Groetjes,

Peter


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Ja pauk heeft hem afgesloten waarschijnlijk.omdat het hem te veel werd maar verder weet ik er ook niks over en ook niet wat er verder gaat gebeuren. 
Heb al gemaild maar krijg geen reactie.


----------



## Peter3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bedankt voor de reactie. Ja ik schrik er wel een beetje van, ik bedoel hij doet dit al zoveel jaren en het lijkt me niet iets voor hem om dit zomaar te doen.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Jammer dat de site afgesloten is, maar gelukkig hebben we dit hoekje dan ;-) ...


----------



## Erik197834 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hoi medelanders....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

im niet nederlands noch heb ik Nederlands spreek, maar ik kan gebruik maken van Google Translate om me dit typ lol

hallo aan al de nederlandse mensen daar ik weet dat jullie zijn lang als de hel ik gehoord en jullie bijna won de wereldbeker als het niet voor het moederland van mijn moeder land dat spanje .. Ik kom oorspronkelijk uit mexico .. en jullie zijn vrij linkervleugel laatste keer dat ik hoorde dat is echt cool met mij!


----------



## Erik197834 (Jul 5, 2013)

Iedereen is welkom. Ja de finale tegen Spanje..........daar ben ik nog niet overheen.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Weet iemand een goeie specialist op het gebied van dissociatie ?


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Helaas niet .
Heb wel gehoord dat er een goede therapeut is in amsterdam en een haptonoom. 
Maar dat is te ver voor mij. 
Ik denk dat je moet zoeken naar iemand die bij je past en therapeut die bij je past.

Ik heb ook nog een vraagje aan jullie, weten jullie een beetje wat featless allemaal bedoeld?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Ik vind hem maar een beetje een betweter... En zijn blogs kan je wel wat aan hebben maar voor iedereen is de oorzaak weer anders.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoi allemaal,

Hoe is het met jullie? Gaat het nog een beetje?

Ik vind het echt moeilijk, ik heb wel veel afleiding, maar ik word het echt beu...

Ik ga nu zelfs naar 2 psychologen...

Hebben jullie nog tips?

Bestond er maar goede medicatie hiervoor, hè....

Groetjes!


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoi, ja bij zijn het echt ups en downs. Bizar..

Welke symptomen heb jij last van? En heb je momenten dat je er even uit bent of niet?

Sterkte meid


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Dank je!

Ik heb helaas in die 9 jaar nog nooit gehad dat de dp/dr gevoelens weg waren...

Ik heb het nu 9 jaar chronisch....

Ik heb ook ups en downs wat betreft depressieve gevoelens, maar die komen voornamelijk van de moedeloosheid...

Ik heb volgens mij alle symptomen van dp/dr... het gevoel hebben dat je gek wordt, is heel erg bij mij... ik ben er nooit bij... alles voelt vreemd... wazig...

Alsof ik in een droom leef...

Heb jij momenten dat je er geen last van hebt?

Jij ook heel veel sterkte!


----------

